# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) تفليش :  روم شبيه بالسامسونج جلاكسي اس 5  للسامسونج اس 3 GT-I9300

## nothan

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]هذا الروم لا يصلح الا للجهاز التالي حتى لو كان الاختلاف رمزاً او حرفاًوهو جالكسي اس3 GT-I9300.معلومات الروم .1- مبني على 4.4.2 كتكات الخاص بجالكسي نوت2 .2- يحمل شريط اشعارات جالكسي اس5 .3- يحتوي على توفير الطاقة الفائق .4- يحمل لانشر جالكسي اس5.5- يحمل ايقونات جالكسي اس5 .6- يعمل خلفيات جالكسي اس5.7- يحمل اصوات لمس جالكسي اس5.8- يحمل ميزة Smart Scroll.9- يحمل ميزة Smart Pause.10- يحمل تطبيقات جالكسي اس5.11- يحمل كيبورد جالكسي اس5 .12- يحمل قفل الشاشة الخاص بجالكسي اس5 .13- يحمل شاشة اقلاع جالكسي اس5 .14- يحمل ويدجت الطقس الخاص بجالكسي اس5.15- يحمل خاصية التصوير البطيء والتصوير السريع.16- الروم يحتوي على روت .17 – يحتوي الضبط الخاص بجالكسي اس5.18 – الروم يدعم اللغة العربية كتابة وواجهة .19- ميزة نقل الملفات عن طريق الواي فاي لا تعمل .20- الروم ياخذ بعد التشغيل مساحه كبيرة من الذاكرة.طريقة التركيب.يجب ان يحتوي هاتف على ريكفري معدل ولتركيبه راجع الموضوع.*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*بعد التركيب انقل الروم الى ذاكرة الجهاز ليس داخل مجلد . اغلق جهازك الاس 3 كلياً. ادخل الى وضع الريكفري بالضغط المطول على زر الباور و زر الهوم و زر خفض الصوت كما في الصورة. اعمل Wipe Data / Factory Reset و Wipe Cache Partition قبل تثبيت الروم. اختر Install zip . ثم Choose From /sdcard. ثم اختر ملف الروم . ثم Yes Install. ثم اعد تشغيل الجهاز من خلال Reboot System Now. صور الروم . الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  روابط التحميل. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*سلآم عليكم ورحمة الله تعالىآ وبركاته*   *بارك الله فيك علىآ مشاركتك وفقك الله .*  *واصل اخي ابداعاتك في انتضار كل جديد منك*  *وفقك الله*

----------

